
Artificial Intelligence has written a beatles-style pop hit - justinhj
http://www.electronicbeats.net/feed/artificial-intelligence-has-written-a-beatles-style-pop-hit/
======
vasaulys
If you got to the youtube video [1], you'll see that the song was produced and
arranged by a human.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSHZ_b05W7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSHZ_b05W7o)

------
x1798DE
Is this song actually popular, because if not, I'm pretty sure you don't get
to call it a "hit". I think when AI starts actually consistently generating
_popular_ songs (since that means it's generating stuff people want to keep
listening to) is when things will get a bit more interesting.

~~~
daveguy
Over 50,000 views and ~500 subscribers! Move over Bieber!

------
djaychela
Oddly, been mentioning this to students today - most of those I teach are
completely unaware of such technology, or how it will impact them in the
future. I think that in a few years time it'll be possible to generate a wide
range of music at the touch of a button, and it'll be convincing.

This is clearly pastiche, but I think that's the first step towards convincing
compositions and then onwards to being original and interesting. I know there
have been software methods to compose (and symphonies written by such), but I
think the current AI/machine learning trend will allow the technology to move
far faster than teaching it explicitly all the music and composition theory
that you can.

------
new_hackers
I can say without question that this AI has done waaaaaayyyy to much LSD...

But given that, it is still surprisingly coherent, melodic and generally
enjoyable!

~~~
daveguy
Yeah, it's coherent because the lyrics were written by a human.

------
inetsee
This sounds a lot more to me like a Beach Boys style song, rather than
something the Beatles would have written.

~~~
microtherion
It does sound like late Beatles to me, e.g. "Glass Onion", "I'm the Walrus".
But it has a bit of a paint-by-numbers quality to it. More of a "rare songs
the artist wisely did not release" than "greatest hits" feel.

